# LOOKIN fer humpies



## 2tundras (Jan 11, 2005)

The rapids at the Sault, some of the best in the world, just unknown. Mouth of the Garden River, north St. Mary's river, north side of Sugar Island. Need a boat to get there.


----------



## Creek-Chub (Apr 15, 2004)

Ahh, so I guess I'm in the clear this week. Then I'll have to see about finding a faster car... :lol: The little one is coming right along. Happy, healthy, and swinging from the chandelier. She's sitting up, getting ready to crawl, and already proficient at pulling my 3 year old's hair. Can't say I've ever been pink fishing, but I'm always game if the timing is right. We're (Live2fish and my younger brother) headed up to the Wellston area to fish the PM's little brother on the 5th. The plan is to float, and do the streamside camping thing if the weather holds off. Looking to scratch the trout itch...


----------



## Frogpoop (Mar 6, 2004)

thanks CANman !!!


----------



## steelslam (Apr 8, 2001)

what kind an size of flys do you use on those pinks??


----------



## skamaniac (Nov 4, 2001)

uptracker said:


> No need to go to Canada...go to the Soo next fall and a river just over the bridge.


If you cross the river at the Soo, you ARE in Canada. Did you mean Big Mac? Confused!!


----------



## Krull (Mar 29, 2005)

STEELSMAN- I have had best luck with small egg flies. They sell a fly in the Soo called a St. Mary's flasher that works well too. I can't remeber the name of the shop on the US side that I have picked them up, but it is right by the restaurant Studabakers. If the pinks are in thick, you will realize pretty soon that it doesn't make much difference what you are chucking at them.


----------



## Dedge (Sep 22, 2004)

When do the pinks usually start to run?

Dan


----------



## Bowfin1 (Jul 9, 2004)

Pinks can be found in good numbers in early September. As far as the river that is about 45 minutes from the international bridge is concerned, do not expect to find solitude. I've been there many years and all I can say is expect to see a lot of people. It is NOT a secret! Is it worth all that to catch a 2-3lb fish? I for one would say no! I think it is about the most over rated fishing I have done. As far as flies are concered, it is about the same as with any salmon that are spawning, small natural colors work the best because the fish cannot see them as well and some how the hook ends up in the vacinity of the mouth. Consequently, this is not glamorous fishing! I am not trying to discourage you to go, but you may want to lower your expecations a bit. Finally, don't forget your backcountry camping permit if you plan on staying the night as the Canadian CO's know about the area as well and enforce it strickly. I can't say I blame them with the amount of trash left behind by the numerous people! :rant:


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Bowfin has a point. Although I will contest, I think of all salmon, pinks most readily take a fly. The fact that they are so damn small is the problem, all that work for a little fish and a little fight? All that being said I did take the time to land quite few last year. The runs come fast and tend to be short and sweet around me, you have to keep your eyes peeled as the crowds rarely tell the story.


----------



## 2tundras (Jan 11, 2005)

Krull said:


> STEELSMAN- I have had best luck with small egg flies. They sell a fly in the Soo called a St. Mary's flasher that works well too. I can't remeber the name of the shop on the US side that I have picked them up, but it is right by the restaurant Studabakers. If the pinks are in thick, you will realize pretty soon that it doesn't make much difference what you are chucking at them.


"Hanks" The Trading Post on North 17 (ON) carries them too, a little bigger selection of sizes, etc. You can get your license there too. Despite what eveyone is saying about that "river" being busy, you can head further east, or north, along the shore and you'll caome across a few good size rivers that wil make you more than happy. If you take 17 north and fish those waters you also have the chance to tie into a nice 25 inch coaster, which is always a treat. When you caome up PM me and I'll let you know how we've been doing.


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

Another Canadian tidbit. The CO's don't work weekends. At least they hadn't the last two years becuause of the negotiations from the strike they had. I find it odd that the CO's and Prison guards have the same union over there. When they all went on strike it was a free for rape on the rivers.


----------



## Krull (Mar 29, 2005)

I will respectively disagree with those who question the fighting ability of a 2-3 lb pink or if it is worth targeting. Sure if you are using a Salmon stick with 15 lb test it isn't much of a chore to bring one in, but common sense says you target these fish with a 5 or 6 weight fly rod. You also will get the occasional 5 LB Pink, a Pinook or King that will give you all the fight you want. I will also dispute that Pinks do not hit, my experience is that they are way more agressive then Kings, Steelhead or any other migratory fish on a spawning run.


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

Change the tid bit. SOme are now patrolling on weekends. It's rare but I ran into one last Sunday. Make sure you have your id and licsense with you.


----------



## Frogpoop (Mar 6, 2004)

when would you recommend n getting up there for them ?
there are 3 others from this forum that would like to make a trip up for them durring the week 
any help would be great


----------



## Krull (Mar 29, 2005)

I have gone for Pinks the weekend after Labor day for the last 8 years and have hit them everytime. The numbers fluctuate in the Rapids some years but there has always been fish in the Garden.


----------



## 2tundras (Jan 11, 2005)

Past couple of years Garden hands down. A few other spots, within sight of the Garden, but it'll cost ya beer.


----------



## Frogpoop (Mar 6, 2004)

beer hell....how about a few beers !!!
be glad to buy
PM me 
would be great to meet up with fellow members


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Will kick in more beer with Frogpoop's beer, will also throw in chips, dip, smoked fish, smoked ribs, and whatever else


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

I'll be at the garden the weekend after labor day. If anyone else is gonna be there feel free to look me up.


----------



## skamaniac (Nov 4, 2001)

I'll be there also.


----------

